# NIB Phoenix Gold XMAX 12 + OS Pyle freeair subs!



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Not mine, but this is a SWEET find on the xmax. You'll probably never see another NIB one in your life.

Old School Phoenix Gold Xmax 12 12" Subwoofer NOS RARE Vintage Skool | eBay

And a cheap way to get some vintage old school infinite baffle action going on.

Old School Pyle FA124 12" Subwoofer Brand New in Box NOS RARE Vintage Skool | eBay


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

He is located in Stamping Grounds, KY


Stamping Ground is a city in Scott County, Kentucky, United States.

The population was 566 at the 2000 census. It is part of the Lexington–Fayette Metropolitan Statistical Area. 

*It was named for the activity of herds of bison in the area.* 

Population: 662 (2012)


----------

